# New Arrows for Field?



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

Any *new* arrows introduced for 2010 that would interest Field archers?
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Easton has new ones....they have an ACG which I think is going to replace the Navigator but since they still have a ton of them Navs will be around for a bit.

they also have the Carbon ONE which is similar to the Redline but they don't have any spines stiffer then 600....don't ask me why :noidea:

CX actually has the Medallion Pros on their website now so I imagine we will actually see people shooting them this year.


I still have 17 of the 20 530 Nano XRs I started the season with....so that's what I am gonna go with this year....if something crazy were to happen and I went away from Nano's I would go with the Medallions.... But I don't see that happening


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

How about something for the $$$ challenged....?:mg:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Victory Nano-Force



Pantera07 said:


> How about something for the $$$ challenged....?:mg:


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> Victory Nano-Force


I will give them a look...any truth to them being brittle? That is the only negative I have ever heard about them...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pantera07 said:


> How about something for the $$$ challenged....?:mg:


Not that they are new for this year, but the Victory Nano's seem to be a nice field/target shaft at a reasonable $$. I picked up a dozen and have been impressed with them so far. I have not shot them much at longer distances yet, but so far so good.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

brittle?, not that i saw. there's a few guys that banged theirs up and never had a problem.

andy1996 and kjwhfsd put theirs thru a series of abuse tests in a field round last summer and except for a couple of pin bushings, the arrows did stand up to task.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Pantera07 said:


> How about something for the $$$ challenged....?:mg:


There are already plenty of shafts in that class.......


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I saw some issues with the thin walled fat shaft XRingers I bought when they first came out. But the Nano's seem to be much more sturdy.


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Cool thanks guys, I will give them a look....Got to be better than the CX Rebel Lites I started with....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Pantera07 said:


> Cool thanks guys, I will give them a look....Got to be better than the CX Rebel Lites I started with....


Well good lord everything is better then those things.....:doh:

Check out the Easton Redline.....great shaft for under $100. This is the last year they will make them though.....


----------



## Pantera07 (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Hornet! Although I can't blame the CXs for not putting themselves on the rest on the Hill......:embara:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Easton has new ones....they have an ACG which I think is going to replace the Navigator but since they still have a ton of them Navs will be around for a bit.
> 
> they also have the Carbon ONE which is similar to the Redline but they don't have any spines stiffer then 600....don't ask me why :noidea:
> 
> ...




```

```
read recently that the ACG will be the replacement for the NAV....

Carbon One has spines 600 to 1150.... at least that's in their catalog.... but with gaps in the lineup. Supposed to be stronger and lighter than the Redlines....." UltraLite N-Fused Carbon " makeup. 

1150 5.0
1000 5.0
900 5.3
810 5.8
730 6.0
660 6.6
600 6.9 gn

no inserts available, SS-Breakoffs, 600,660,730 use Carbon One pins/nock.. all others can use ACE pins/nock; also available standard g-nock( don't know if the standard g-nock has an adapter or not...kind of confusing in the catalog )

fwiw....


----------



## bowpro34 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Field arrows for the $$$-challenged*

I'm no field expert but I tried the A/C/E's last year and loved them but they are way expensive too. My way around it was to sell a bunch of stuff I have laying around and buy them new from guys on AT. I've got 2 dozen to play with this year. Hopefully they last for me. 

I really wanted to try the Pro-tours but wasn't 100% sure a dozen would last me and wasn't sure at all what size I wanted.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Low Buck Field Arrow*

I have had very good luck with the GT UL Pros. Good durability and very good groups. For a very low buck solution get the plain Ultra Lites and cut at least 1.5" off both ends and you will be amazed how well they shoot for the money. Wife has been shooting Nav's for the last four years. May have to order her a dozen of the ACG's.
Jbird


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

The Easton Flatliners are a decent option as well for a lower $$ amount. Not the smallest diameter, similar to the GT Ultralight Pro. At least in the vicinity anyway.. I shot them for our 900 leage last year and they did the job fairly well in traffic.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Anyone Tried the Carbon One Shafts for Field Yet?*

Does anyone know for sure what components will fit the 600's and 900's?
In a post above it was said there were special components for the 600 size.
Won't go that route but would be interested to know if there is a unibushing
that will fit 600's. Any current info welcome.
Jbird


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

And here I thought you had turned into a chewie with your move  I was worried about you for a minute....I actually had something to tell you the other day but can't for the life of me remember what it was now :doh:

Anyway the arrows are pretty much just a redesigned Redline.....and I only know about 5 people that could think about shooting those spines....and you guys are 2 of them so I am no help :chortle:

But I think they are gonna take either ACC or ACE components


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*3-D Chewie..........Not*

At least this is ASA country so any desparation move to find something to shoot would be an occasional K45. That really is not going to be necessary.
We have already shot our first field tournament for the year and have seven more field shoots on our schedule. And all that will take place while we are expanding and improving the compound up here. Lot of fish that need catching around here. I realize this is tough duty but someone has to do it
and it might as well be us.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I hear ya....I guess 7 isn't too bad. But the fishing is even better


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey Jbird, got the Easton target catalogue in front of me. The 600's take CarbonOne designed points and pins. The 900's take CarbonOne designed points and ACE pins. It also appears both can use a regular g-nock inserted directly into the shaft per the charts. No uni-bushings that I'm aware of due to the carbon tube being too small (i.e. since a g-nock fits directly into the shaft would be hard to fit a uni-bushing in there as well ). It also appears the CarbonOne is designed to be more durable than the previous Redlines, more like the N-fused carbon nano Axis arrows Easton came out with in the last couple years for hunting. Straightness tolerances look pretty decent for an all-carbon as well (+/- 0.003"), especially given Easton's method of measuring. Wish they made the CarbonOne in some stiffer spines, wouldn't mind playing with them for a field/900 round arrow. Kind of like the carbon Vector arrows Easton offered for a brief time several years ago.

>>------>


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jeff I may be a bit off here....but if a G nock fits directly in the shaft. Isn't there an ACE pin that will fit the shaft also since you can put an ACE pin in a uni bushing?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Jeff*



Brown Hornet said:


> Jeff I may be a bit off here....but if a G nock fits directly in the shaft. Isn't there an ACE pin that will fit the shaft also since you can put an ACE pin in a uni bushing?



Thats kind of what I was thinking but it may be kind of like the Navigators in that ACE components would fit most of the sizes but the bigger ones required 
a special point and pin.

Jay


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jbird said:


> Thats kind of what I was thinking but it may be kind of like the Navigators in that ACE components would fit most of the sizes but the bigger ones required
> a special point and pin.
> 
> Jay


Think about that again though....those bigger Navs didn't take a G nock in the end either....so they had to have their own components because they didn't have anything that would fit :wink:

Thinking is good....but over thinking will kill ya :wink:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Jbird said:


> Does anyone know for sure what components will fit the 600's and 900's?
> In a post above it was said there were special components for the 600 size.
> Won't go that route but would be interested to know if there is a unibushing
> that will fit 600's. Any current info welcome.
> Jbird


They take either the Carbon one pin or an ACE pin, with break off points. Either way they are a much better arrow to replace the Redline at a bit more of a cost. Easton is planning on making them in stiffer spines in the near future.

I have some coming for my son to try this year.

I was thinking about trying the new ACG's but didn't want to gain any weight over my Pro Tours..........plus as long as I can still "get" Pro Tours I will shoot them....:wink:


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> Think about that again though....those bigger Navs didn't take a G nock in the end either





> Thinking is good....but over thinking will kill ya


May want to re-think that one again there Hornet. I believe the inner diameter is identical on both the skinny Navs that take ACE pins and the larger Navs that take a "special" Nav pin. Reason you don't use an ACE pin on the larger Navs though is because you leave too much carbon exposed due to the OUTside diameter of the larger Navs being wider than what the ACE pin can cover.

Oh yeah, just ran downstairs and confirmed what I said above, a g-nock fits nicely into both a 480 Nav and a 810 Nav .

Probably the reason why the new CarbonOne recommends an ACE pin for the smaller spines and a special CarbonOne pin for the stiffer spines and yet either can take a g-nock directly into the shaft.....just like the Navs .

And I'm with bowhnter7, I'm still sticking with my ProTours either way, lol !

>>------->


----------

